

Show HN: Succinct Team Messaging - bujatt
http://opp.io/

======
johannaboth
Nice and simple design. I like the interactive presentation at the beginning,
it is really helpful to understand the product and its cool features. Great
work guys!

------
webmaven
That looks very cool. I like the style of interaction even more for automated
reporting from systems.

~~~
bujatt
Our idea is to make this messaging format into an actionable messaging
protocol as flexible as possible so that it can be used in many contexts.

------
romerro
Love it!

